# Visual Basic > Xamarin >  How to set Logo and Text On Image In Xamarin Forms

## HarshShah

Hii
I have one image one logo and some text. I just want to add a logo and text on an image.
I try it but the logo and text are not set properly on image.

Help me to find it!!

----------

